# Trips to do in Pattaya



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello,

A few questions please.

Not my first trip to Thailand only spent 1 day in Pattaya but this time I will spend 2 weeks in Pattaya from Aug the 29th until the 13th of Sept sand yes I know it is the rainy season but I do not mind

Just wondered in this wet season if any of you can recommend any worth while trips and cost is not a problem.Maybe explore some of the other islands? I heard that Jomtien is a nice place to check out and nice beach and food?

Any boat trips around the islands you know of or worth it in this wet season?

Many Thanks for your advice and help on this.

Regards,

Eddie.

P.S. and I am single and 51 Happily Divorced for 3 years No Kids


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Why are you going back to Pattaya? There are plenty of other places to see in Thailand....
Look up Phuket, you might like it.


----------



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

I was only in Pattaya for 1 day the last time did not have much time so that is why I am going back to properly check it out and the surrounding islands and this is why I was asking the questions I asked.

Thanks,

Eddie.


----------



## max1984 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Pattaya is not truly interesting (for me). You have Koh larn in front of, not bad but too much crowded. Otherwise, i strongly advise to have a look on Koh Samet which is not really far from Pattaya if i remember well.

Have a nice trip.

Max


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

My first visit to Thailand was a US Navy port call to Pattaya. It was a paradise for horny sailors and still is. 

I imagine that living there, I'd get tired of the whoring and drinking after a while. Plenty of towns and cities up and down that coast to explore, plus the islands. We all gravitate to a place where we feel at home.


----------



## LokiG (Aug 16, 2017)

I have been to Pattaya. Nothing much interesting


----------

